# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  0-13 peg-perego s isofix baso, tri-fix!!!!!

## ivana zg

Primo viaggio tri fix....ima li tko iskustva s ovom sjedalicom i bazom i kako je prošla na testovima, jer meni je ovo mrak, puno lakše nego vezati s pojasevima, a je li sigurnije????
Hvala!!!!! Ova ili maxsi-cosi 0-13

http://isofix.pegperego.com/p.php?l=it&p=1http://isofix.pegperego.com/p.php?l=it&p=3
http://isofix.pegperego.com/p.php?l=it&p=4  ova je stranica s testovima ali njihovim
http://isofix.pegperego.com/p.php?l=it&p=5
http://www.pegperego.com/page.php?si...000000141&cl=N
http://www.pegperego.com/page.php?si...000000210&cl=N

http://it.skate-pegperego.com/
ima li tko ova kolica, predložila sam ih sestri, jer mi se jako sviđaju ( pa sad ona razmišlja ta ili stoke, ova sjedalica ili maxi cosi 0-13) hvala

----------


## spajalica

sorry ali ne kuzim, pa i maxi cosi imaju easyfix, znaci bazu koja se montira isofixom. ja sam ju imala i bila sam zadovoljna. a ova baza mis e cini vrlo slicnom. o testovima nista ne znam.

----------


## ivana zg

nisam imala pojma, ja sam prije gotovo 2g kupovala kolica i sjedalicu, ali to ili nije tada postojalo ili ja nisam vidjela...ja imam peg-perego 0-13 s običnom bazom uglavnom nije baš za ležati tj. nije jaje u smislu kakva je maxsi cosi, ali je zato puno veća, a moja je bebica bila velika pa je nama bolje pasala ova i danas kad nekad sjedne u nju s 21 mjesec nije joj mala....ali ovo mi je za seku pa me zanima ta maxsi cosi sjedalica ona mi se čini bolja za bebe dok su još jako male, može li ona u peg-perego kolica ili mi je i ta informacija kriva?
hvala

----------


## spajalica

iskreno ne znam. ja imam sve od Maxi cosia i nisam nikad probala. m ozda do probas u TL. mislim da oni imaju oboje ili pak u tintilinicu. ovo su samo ideje. a baza je postojala prije dvjije godine sigurno jer ja sam je kupila za balerinu. kad je BC bio tako mali ne sjecam se da li su je imali.

----------


## willow_tree

> ali je zato puno veća


veća? ja sam baš tražila frendicu da mi posudi svoje mc jaje da ga probam, jer nam je peg p postao mali. baba mi ima još malo 6 mj i 9,5 kg. sav je nervozan u njoj

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam bas neki dan seki za bebu kupila maxi cosi cabriobix sa isofix bazom

----------


## mis-pis

Evo testa, u prvoj koloni su rezultati koristenja s bazom, u drugoj bez.
http://www.kostenlose-testberichte.c...ggiotrifix.php

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

http://www.oeamtc.at/refresh/framese...8-2/index.html

http://www.oeamtc.at/refresh/framese...008/index.html

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...it_easyfix.asp

i postojalo je prije 2 godine   :Wink:  

uglavnom, obje imaju dobre ocjene, pa ti vidi koja vam se vise svidja i koja vam bolje pase

----------


## ivana zg

hvala curkeeeee  :Kiss:   :Love:  

pa ja ne znam kako je to meni promaknulo, još sam gledala po internet stranicama, konzultirala se na Rodi, gledala po dućanima ( negdje u 2 mjesecu 2007g) i nitko mi nije rekao da postoji isofix baza za 0-13kg, i ova obična je bila preskupa, i većina ju nije koristila, ali su mi je cure na forumu preporučile radi lakšeg vađenja i montiranja nazad jajeta u auto.
Nije mi jasno, gledala sam i na stranicama dotičnih firm, marki, peg-prergo, maxsi cosi i nisam ih tada 2006/2007 vidjela-stvarno sam sada zbunjena!!!!!!

Inače moja Emi ima 13 kg i 98 cm i još stane u 0-13kg peg-perego primo viaggo sip, s još umentnutim zaštitama za glavu itd.

----------


## ivana zg

opet Romerica najbolje kotira....ajde mi recite u koju marku kolica se može montirati sve Romero 0-13kg?

----------


## mis-pis

To pitaj na pdf "nosenje djece"   :Grin:

----------


## ivana zg

oki hvala!!!!

----------


## Ledolin@

Imam pitanje u vezi ove as..


Mi smo kupili PP Pliko P3 kolica i uz njih je dosla i as. Isofix bazu nismo jos kupili i to bi rijesili ovih dana. Zanima me da li je ta baza univerzalna za sve as ili postoji tocno odredena za PP?

----------


## daddycool

> Imam pitanje u vezi ove as..
> 
> 
> Mi smo kupili PP Pliko P3 kolica i uz njih je dosla i as. Isofix bazu nismo jos kupili i to bi rijesili ovih dana. Zanima me da li je ta baza univerzalna za sve as ili postoji tocno odredena za PP?


nije univerzalna
koliko znam PP autosjedalici odgovara isključivo PP baza

----------


## Ledolin@

> Ledolin@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje u vezi ove as..
> 
> 
> Mi smo kupili PP Pliko P3 kolica i uz njih je dosla i as. Isofix bazu nismo jos kupili i to bi rijesili ovih dana. Zanima me da li je ta baza univerzalna za sve as ili postoji tocno odredena za PP?
> 
> 
> ...


super, hvala..

----------


## smedja

da se nadovezem... AS PP Primo viaggio TRifix postoji cca od jeseni/zime 2007/2008 znam jer smo cekali poslije sajma AS u njemackoj da predstave Bazu koja ide uz trifix i kupili smo ju medju prvima (u slo)krajem 2007.
Zadovoljni smo sjedalicom, dosta je veca od stare PP Primo Viaggio.
Meni je mana sto je prilicno strma (cini mi se da je MC puno vise kao jaje)pa mi je bilo jako nespretno stavljati malu bebu (a i nisam bila spretna - prvo dijete), ali kako dijete raste to je sve bolje. 
Ona sada ima oko 11 kg i polako ju prerasta... vucemo ju za noge pa joj glava dolazi do 2 cm od ruba, ali ne ide vise pa ovaj ili slijedeci tjedan kupujemo novu

----------


## bimba iaia

Mene zanima nešto vezano za _Adjustable Side Impact Protection_ ,a to je taj novi nastavak u Primo viaggio,za bočne udare itd.
To stara nije imala, nego nekakav jastučić za glavu, ako ga tako mogu nazvati...Uglavno,da li se to može staviti na stariji model AS iz 2006?[/url]

----------


## sir_oliver

> Ledolin@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje u vezi ove as..
> 
> 
> Mi smo kupili PP Pliko P3 kolica i uz njih je dosla i as. Isofix bazu nismo jos kupili i to bi rijesili ovih dana. Zanima me da li je ta baza univerzalna za sve as ili postoji tocno odredena za PP?
> 
> 
> ...


meni više nije jasno ništa vezano za kompatibilnost isofix baze i AS. 
do maloprije sam bila ubjeđena da svaka AS ima svoju isofix bazu. peg perego svoju, maxi cosi svoju... 
zvala sam renault da ih pitam za cijenu (čisto rekreativno) i čovjek mi reče da oni imaju samo jedan model isofix baze. gledam katalog turbo limača i oni nude samo jednu vrstu isofix baze. da li netko ipak zna sa sigurnošću nešto više o tome? na netu nisam naišla na takvu informaciju

----------


## triplemama

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...=137&Itemid=56

----------


## sir_oliver

sada sam onako po "seljački" uspoređivala slike isofix baza sa neta i ispada da nisu sve jednake što bi značilo da ipak svaka AS ima svoj model isofix baze. valjda. :?

----------


## triplemama

> sada sam onako po "seljački" uspoređivala slike isofix baza sa neta i ispada da nisu sve jednake što bi značilo da ipak svaka AS ima svoj model isofix baze. valjda. :?


Definitivno

----------


## daddycool

svaki proizvođač ima za sjedalice grupe 0+ svoju bazu. ako su neke i kompatibilne, ja za to ne znam (a utvaram si da dosta znam o toj tematici, ali ne i sve). također, ako u uputama proizvođača nije eksplicitno navedeno da se može za određenu AS koristiti i baza druge AS, to se ne smije činiti.

kod AS grupe I ISOFIX je uglavnom sastavni dio sjedalice pa se samim time ne može koristiti za drugu sjedalicu.

jedina iznimka od gore navedenih pravila, koju sam vidio na našem tržištu je Recaro, koji istu ISOFIX bazu koristi i za AS grupe 0+ i AS grupe I.

----------


## daddycool

> Mene zanima nešto vezano za _Adjustable Side Impact Protection_ ,a to je taj novi nastavak u Primo viaggio,za bočne udare itd.
> To stara nije imala, nego nekakav jastučić za glavu, ako ga tako mogu nazvati...Uglavno,da li se to može staviti na stariji model AS iz 2006?[/url]


kod novog modela PP PV autosjedalica sam primjetio da se jastučić više ne sklanja kad dijete naraste već je on zašarafljen na leđa sjedalice. ne znam da li je taj jastučić ta zaštita o kojoj govoriš, ali ako je, mislim da ga ne možeš montirati na stariji model sjedalice jer on na tom mjestu ima presvlaku i nije predviđeno da se išta na tom mjestu šarafi.

----------


## smedja

> kod novog modela PP PV autosjedalica sam primjetio da se jastučić više ne sklanja kad dijete naraste već je on zašarafljen na leđa sjedalice. ne znam da li je taj jastučić ta zaštita o kojoj govoriš, ali ako je, mislim da ga ne možeš montirati na stariji model sjedalice jer on na tom mjestu ima presvlaku i nije predviđeno da se išta na tom mjestu šarafi.


Da se nadovezem... sa straznje strane AS ima jedan "gumb" pomocu kojeg se taj jastucic mice po visini ovisno koliko je beba velika... mislim da ima 5 rupica, time i mogucih visina...

----------


## Lili75

mene muči taj jastučić za glavu (PP Switch model-Primo Viaggio), ok on se ne miče kažete, a što s onom podlogom dole pod guzom od bebe?

moja mišica se sva skvrči kad sjedi na njoj ona sad ima 2 mj. oko 5700 gr i visoka je oko 60 cm, velika je za svoju dob, moram priznat da imam problema kako joj podesiti tu AS. Imam osjećaj da joj nešto smeta.

Izvadila sam tu podlogu za novorođenče (nadam se da je to ispravno molim vas da mi potvrdite :? ) moje pitanje je:

1. trebam li joj stavljat pelenicu pod guzu?

2. koliko visoko joj trebam podesit visinu remena, na koju od 5 rupica odnosno jel joj remečići trebaju biti u visini ramena ili...njoj su ispod razine ramena?

3. jel OK što sam izvadila tu podlogu pod guzom,čini mise da je njoj sad puno udobnije?

hvala na brzom odgovoru.

P.S.
i fakat se mače moje znoji na tom AS-u pa postavim pelenu ispod.

----------


## sir_oliver

i mene zanima isto što i lili75

----------


## daddycool

> 1. trebam li joj stavljat pelenicu pod guzu?
> 
> 2. koliko visoko joj trebam podesit visinu remena, na koju od 5 rupica odnosno jel joj remečići trebaju biti u visini ramena ili...njoj su ispod razine ramena?
> 
> 3. jel OK što sam izvadila tu podlogu pod guzom,čini mise da je njoj sad puno udobnije?


1. ništa ne smije biti između djeteta i sjedalice. nisam razumio zašto bi to radila?

2. u sjedalici grupe 0+ remenčići moraju iz sjedalice izlaziti u visini ili malo ispod visine ramena, ukoliko nije drugačije naznačeno u uputama

3. ne znam, provjeri što upute kažu za tu podlogu

----------


## bibi33

podižem, mene zanima što s tim jastučićem ispod guze, da li se miče ili ne? u uputama ništa ne piše

----------


## laura_001

koliko dođe baza za kolica peg perego tri fix????

----------


## linolina

800 kn

----------


## tinaka

Primjećujem da će uskoro moj mališa koji sad ima 3,5 mj, nogicama dotaknuti naslon sjedala. Kako se rješavaju takvi slučajevi? Nemamo bazu, jer auto to ne omogućava.

----------


## daddycool

to što nogice dolaze do naslona i kasnije budu skvrčene nije problem i ne utječe na sigurnost

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, daddy! A valjda je onda najmanji problem ako će njemu biti malo neudobno.

----------


## cowgirl

Neće mu biti neudobno. Pa ne sjedi baš sa skroz ispruženim nogicama. 
Moja ima skoro 15 mjeseci i još je u grupi 0+. Lijepo si prekriži nogice i ništa ju ne smeta.

----------


## Smokvica.

Podižem  :Smile: 
vraćamo se nakon 3ipo godine u PP i vidim da su izbacili novu bazu, koja je i za AS 1 skupine.
Budući da već imamo as za tu dob, ne namjeravam kupovat novu as samo da bi iskoristila bazu dvostruko.. Imamo onu što se veže pojasevima i uopće je nismo koristili jer je pojas bio prekratak a u didovom autu je s bazom bila fuuul nestabilna. Zato smo je na rodinom pregledu namontirali bez baze i stajala je tako čvrsto da je nisam mogla često vadit iz auta.. Sto je bilo jako nepraktično kad je beba bila veća. Sad napokon imamo isofix u autu  i htjela vi kupit tu bazu, al onu staru koja je jeftinija.. Ove su nove oko 1300kn..

----------


## jana25

Molim vas za  savjet...mi isto imamo autosjedalicu pp primo viaggio tri fix. Malena ima skoro 10 mjeseci i 9 kg, visoka je 75 cm, mi je još uvijek vozimo okrenutu suprotno od smjera vožnje. Znam da dijete treba voziti tako okrenuto što je dulje moguće jer je tako najsigurnije, ali nekako mi se čini da joj nožice dodiruju naslon i da joj je tijesno...Do kada ste vi svoju djecu vozili okrenutu naopako? Sjedalicu fiksiramo pojasom, no razmišljam o kupnji te isofix baze. Mislite da se isplati budući da ona već ima 9 kg, a sjedalica je do 13 kg?

----------


## daddycool

nožice nemaju utjecaja na sigurnost. ako je vrh glavice dva centimetra ispod vrha naslona, sjedalica je još uvijek ok po visini.
ne isplati vam se kupovati baza za još cca. 2 mjeseca što ćete koristiti ovu sjedalicu.

----------


## lukab

isofix baza vam se isplati sad uzet jedino ako ćete kao sljedeću autosjedalicu uzet također Peg perego... 
inače koliko ja znam kilaža nije presudni faktor u prelasku u sljedeću sjedalicu, nego motorički razvoj djeteta i visina... moj je bio ful dugačak za svoju dob i morali smo ga premjestit u veću sjedalicu sa 10 mjeseci, ali on je već tada bio čvrsto na nogama i prohodao je sa 10,5 mjeseci... tako da nemoj gledati na kilažu...

----------


## Ma-ar

Evo i ja imam pp pimo viaggio sl as + isofix bazu. Mala mi ima 3.5 mj i cca 6.5 kg i cca 63 cm. Procitala sam na ovim stranicama (raniji postovi) da remencici kod as kategorije 0+ idu u razini ili malo ispod ramena. Znaci onda ona preckica iza, sa 5 razina ide na najvisu? Nije mi jasno bas jer po nekoj logici bi trebalo poceti sa najnizom i kako beba raste dizati tu preckicu iza. Ja onaj umetak pod guzom nisam izvadila. Koji je pravilam polozaj djeteta u toj as? Jer uvelike ovisi kako polozim bebu u as, nisko da sjedi ili malo vislje... ali logika mi nalaze da ju polozim tako da joj glavica bude u sredini one zastite za glavu. Ako je tako stavim onda su mi ramencici previse ispod ramena.... 
Molim za pomoc

----------

